# help please...



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, I did a bunch of reading here and didn't find the answer so I thought I would make a post. 

I have a 942 connected to two tv's. tv 1 = hdtv, tv 2 = sd 27 inch tube type tv. I just upgraded tv2 to a hdtv and am not to happy with how the picture looks on tv2 via the 942 on the new hdtv (was good on the old 27" unit). this is connected via coax on the other end of my house to the 942. 

I also would like to get hd content to tv 2, the new hdtv. should I get a vip622 connected and dedicated to the new hdtv? Is there any other options out there? I know the 942 has no way of hd output to tv2, is there any dvr type unit that will run 2 tv's with hd content to both?

many thanks in advance for taking time to read/respond to probably simple questions.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

scoobie said:


> I also would like to get hd content to tv 2, the new hdtv. should I get a vip622 connected and dedicated to the new hdtv?


Currently, each HD receiver can independently drive only one HDTV. If you can live without the DVR functions on the second TV, the ViP211 may be an option. A ViP622 is the best HD DVR option available. You might be able to activate another 942, but it will be an uphill battle.


----------



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

ok, thanks for the quick reply!!! I appreciate the help.

upon furhter thinking I think a 942 and a 622 at the same time is overkill for my tv viewing habits. is the vip211 just a hdtv tuner then? will dish let me have a 942 and a 211 at the same time? anyone out there doing it this way have advice? 

how about the install (all done by dish and not me so far) if I order a 211 would they come out and install the 211 to my one new hdtv?

Thanks again!


----------



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

here is another question. 

I saw this listed in the specs of the 211:
DISH CommTM Technology† will allow phone and audio data to be sent throughout a home over existing power wiring. Requires only one phone line connection among all DISH Comm-enabled receivers in a home.

does this work? how do you get the phone signal into the power wires of the house? how do you get the caller id and such from the power wires to the 211?

also, does my current 942 have this feature? (sure would be handy if it did!)

thanks again!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

scoobie said:


> here is another question.
> 
> I saw this listed in the specs of the 211:
> DISH CommTM Technology† will allow phone and audio data to be sent throughout a home over existing power wiring. Requires only one phone line connection among all DISH Comm-enabled receivers in a home.
> ...


Dish Comm isn't enabled yet, on any receiver that I know of.

When it is enabled, all the receivers in the house will communicate with each other over the existing power wiring. One receiver will be connected to an external phone line, and that one will communicate with Dish Network via dial-up, sending data for all the receivers in the house.

I don't know if the receivers not directly connected to the phone line will be able to display caller-id info.


----------



## scoobie (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is another question.

is it possible to output hd signal from my 942 via coax so that my tv2 can use it? I know that would mean that tv1 and tv2 only get to see the same thing at the same time. but is this possible? if not via coax, how about via another output?

thanks again!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The output for TV2 is SD only, composite or RF. The RF modulator will only output NTSC channels. You should be able to use TV1's HDMI and component at the same time.

DishCOMM was listed as a future feature of the 942, but someone posted a few weeks ago that its hardware wasn't compatible with the newer version of the technology in the 211/411/622.


----------

